# Back from my RAIU.



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

First - here are my labs again:

TSH: 1.060, Range: .358-3.8
Thyroxine, Free: .92, Range: .76-1.46
Free T3: 2.85, Range: 2.18-3.98
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab: 4.9, Range: 0.0 to 9.0
Thyroglobulin: 7.0, Range: 0.0-55.0
Anti-Thyroglobulin: 92, Range: <62

The scan went well. I HATE injections and I was a bit light headed, but that's about all the discomfort I felt.

I spoke to the Radiologist. He said that my thyroid is enlarged, no nodules and it took up the iodine like it was HYPER, even though my T3 and T4 are at the low end of normal and all my my physical symptoms are HYPO. (Insert much head scratching on my part.) He said that I do NOT have an acute thyroiditis OR cancer (whew) and he is labeling it as Hashimoto's. He did not know that I had tested positive with my TPO and when I told him that, he said he wasn't suprised. He is sending the results to my endo tomorrow with a recommendation for a FNA to confirm the diagnosis as soon as possible.

Any clarification on the test showing HYPER would be much appreciated. Would that be because my TSH is 1.6?

The next question would be... Now what???

Thank you!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> First - here are my labs again:
> 
> TSH: 1.060, Range: .358-3.8
> Thyroxine, Free: .92, Range: .76-1.46
> ...


It would be good to get TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

The reason your labs could be showing hypo is perhaps because of the stimulating, blocking and binding antibodies and autoantibodies. They attack the receptor sites and each other. It's quite a battle in there.

I would be willing to bet that you have TBII as well as TSI. TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin)


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm wondering if the low iodine diet had something to do with it. Most of the sites I encounter when looking it up suggest an 8 hour fast and eliminating vitamins, and supplements before the test. Only one site suggest that the doctor may order the low iodine diet--but in my experience is that typically that is done with patients who have had surgery for thyroid cancer.

It's one thing to ask a person to stop taking all supplements and vitamins that contain iodine, so that your thyroid isn't flooded with iodine from outside sources. To have you do the low iodine diet for an uptake scan may have skewed your results a bit by making your thyroid "thirsty" for iodine.

The radiologist who read your scan should probably be told that you did a special diet.

Even with an FNA, these results could put you in a tough spot, normal labs aside, because "treatment" involves thyroid replacement hormone and the radiologists' comments on the scan don't help show that you are "hypo" and in need of medication.

They can run the other antibodies labs, but the key is always going to be in where the thyroid hormone values in your blood work fall in order for a doctor to treat you.

Just my humble thoughts.


----------

